# Athens (Greece) Fashion Week (Xclusive Designers Week)



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all, so i've been shooting at Athens Fashion Week all week, still got two more days! But Heres 10 photo's please leave some general feedback etc! 
Cheers!

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.



10.




also visit Tom Groves Photographer - TG IMAGES to view some of my other shots!


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 22, 2010)

Forgot to say all these were taken with my Sigma 70-200mm 1:2.8D APO HSM EX and no flash!!


----------



## LahPhotographer (Mar 22, 2010)

I am sorry I am not an expert in fashion photography but if I were looking at it like I was seeing it in a magazine...well the lighting I do not know how it works on the catwalk but the lighting in the pics just seems off somehow. I would of liked to see better lighting used... like i said just my thoughts.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 22, 2010)

LahPhotographer said:


> I am sorry I am not an expert in fashion photography but if I were looking at it like I was seeing it in a magazine...well the lighting I do not know how it works on the catwalk but the lighting in the pics just seems off somehow. I would of liked to see better lighting used... like i said just my thoughts.



well sorry about that, but your not allowed to use flash on the runway, therefore im left to using manual and i don't want it looking over exposed, similarly i dont want it looking under exposed, therefore im left in between as such, and the catwalk here did not help as they only had the runway lights which still arn't as bright as they should be... here is one where it is a bit lighter but i feel it's over exposed.


----------



## LahPhotographer (Mar 22, 2010)

well i guess i learned something new...  i understand and think given the situation you did a good job with what you had to work with. i did enjoy 1,8,9 really shows off the clothes (its all about the fashion)  and the new posted is a bit over exposed but looks good cause it shows off the detail in the outfit. just my thoughts again...


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 23, 2010)

LahPhotographer said:


> well i guess i learned something new...  i understand and think given the situation you did a good job with what you had to work with. i did enjoy 1,8,9 really shows off the clothes (its all about the fashion)  and the new posted is a bit over exposed but looks good cause it shows off the detail in the outfit. just my thoughts again...



yeah! exactly! well thanks for the input!!

anyone else??


----------



## Stamp (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, the white balance looks off in all of them, and most of those girls look like drug addicts. Although, I know you can't change the latter.


----------



## mdtusz (Mar 23, 2010)

Stamp said:


> Yeah, the white balance looks off in all of them, and *most of those girls look like drug addicts.* Although, I know you can't change the latter.



Looks aren't always deceiving. The fashion industry really isn't as glamorous as lots of people think.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 23, 2010)

Stamp said:


> Yeah, the white balance looks off in all of them, and most of those girls look like drug addicts. Although, I know you can't change the latter.



or the fact some of them look like dudes...pics seem a little soft in some areas


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 23, 2010)

Mesoam said:


> Stamp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the white balance looks off in all of them, and most of those girls look like drug addicts. Although, I know you can't change the latter.
> ...



haha this

dont like the pictures


----------



## ghache (Sep 22, 2010)

i know this is an old thread but i got a vip pass to shoot at a fashion show at the end of october and i was wondering how well the d90 performed indoor with that lightning?


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Sep 22, 2010)

ghache said:


> i know this is an old thread but i got a vip pass to shoot at a fashion show at the end of october and i was wondering how well the d90 performed indoor with that lightning?



just pm'd you!


----------



## irisherpen (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, what a amazing show. I love this kind of wonderful pictures. They are really deserve  lot of appreciation. Can anyone suggest me any good photographer for our show.


----------

